# need help with upper oil pan



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Working on a 98.5 audi a4 2.8 v6 30v and was wondering if there is a diy on how to remove the upper oil pan. I have searched but found nothing so far. Any input greatly appreciated!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You have an engine hoist?


----------



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

yes i do but was hoping the engine wouldnt have to be lifted and from what ive found is that the only thing needed to do is drop the subframe and had to pull the from bumper/rad to get to the snubnose thing but it still wont come off


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you do have to remove the subframe and what not. Its siliconed on there so it will be a PITA to remove since its been on for 12+ years.


----------



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

jobs finally done and yeah it was a fun one!! You do have to hoist the engine then drove the subframe...we removed the from bumper/radiator to make things easier to get to also PITA


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

yea it pays like 9hrs of labor I think


----------

